# InkSoft Offers New Video �How To Create and Manage Fund-raising Stores�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Offers New Video “How To Create and Manage Fund-raising Stores”*

Inksoft recently released a free educational video, “How To Create and Manage Fund-raising Stores,” that walks the viewer step by step on how to create e-commerce sites for customers to help them raise money for their causes. 

The video shows in detail how to use Inksoft’s template program, which is designed for selling preprinted products. It has features such as a goal display that shows how close the group is coming to reaching its dollar or unit amount as well as a countdown calendar that tells the viewer how many days are left to order. 

Using the software’s intuitive wizard, the video starts off reviewing the main steps of creating a fund-raising webstore that include inputting store information, choosing fund-raising settings and store layout, and selecting preprinted products. 

The program currently offers two types of pages: a single product or multiple products format. New themes will be added on a regular basis. All pages are responsive, which means no matter what type of device is being used—laptop, tablet, or phone—the page formats itself to optimize viewing. 

Other options reviewed in this video include the ability to add a company logo or icon, establish a unique domain name, and add password protection, among others. There’s even a live chat function. 

To view the video, go to http://support.inksoft.com/knowledgebase/articles/423767-how-to-create-manage-fundraising-stores . For a free training guide, “How To Create A Successful Online Fundraising Program,” go to How To Create A Successful Online Fundraising Program | InkSoft.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

